# AKC Rally Obedience



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi I'll send you a PM


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I've done through Rally Excellent with my Whippet. You stand in a designated corner of the ring, with your dog on leash in either a sit or a down. When I showed, the ring steward tells you where to go and how to stand relative to your dog, i.e, in front of or next to, etc. You're in the ring for as long as it takes the working dog to do the course. Wait for the ring steward to tell you you're done at the end. You can talk to your dog all you need to, just like when you're working.

I'm not sure about the 6' foot leash rule. THat might be new. When I was showing, it was watever your show leash was and I never showed with anything that long. My show leads are about 3'.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

In RallyO you need a 6' leash.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I've done through Rally Excellent with my Whippet. You stand in a designated corner of the ring, with your dog on leash in either a sit or a down. When I showed, the ring steward tells you where to go and how to stand relative to your dog, i.e, in front of or next to, etc. You're in the ring for as long as it takes the working dog to do the course. Wait for the ring steward to tell you you're done at the end. You can talk to your dog all you need to, just like when you're working.
> 
> I'm not sure about the 6' foot leash rule. THat might be new. When I was showing, it was watever your show leash was and I never showed with anything that long. My show leads are about 3'.


Thanks Steph...that helps a little bit! 

I'm just sooo nervous...haven't been in the ring since last July...whew! Just talking about it makes me nervous!! 

Hey that brings up a good topic...how do you guys deal with ring nerves? I get those bad...and my stomach just tosses and turns. AHHH...but yet I'm still excited...it's ALL GOLDENS there...yipee!! 

Bogart's Mom-
Thanks...for the PM, i didn't know you did Rally...or are you just taking classes right now? But, good luck!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Spend time proofing having other dogs walk 'directly toward' Maddie and have other dogs doing 270's and 360's near Maddie and have them jump and land in front of her...
The times Ive seen the most dogs fail an Honor was when the course had a jump landing about 6' from the honor dog...many of them just couldnt take the pressure of having a dog land a jump near them...

The other hint is to stay focused on your dog....pay only as much attention to the team working the course as is necessary to know if where they are in relationship to you....

Proof-Proof-Proof long sit-stays and down stays....some teams take a loooong time to finish the course...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Bogart'sMom said:


> In RallyO you need a 6' leash.


Ah, got it. That must be a new rule. Wasn't the case when I was showing in Rally. Do you need a 6' leash for the entire Novice course (only level done on leash) or just for the Excellent honor work?


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

For now Bogart and I just compeded in Rally Novice and yes the dog has to have the leash on the whole time in Novice.
Soon we are starting to train for advance Rally and I us to try our hand/paws in obedience, should be fun. Bogart is always up to anything I want to do with him.


----------

